# Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?



## Sockeye (13. September 2004)

Die sind wohl nicht mehr ganz dicht.. #q 

Aber lest selber mal im Blinker 

Die Zusammenfassung für Faule:

*Nur noch 1Kg Fisch aus USA und Kanada in die EU importieren, alles andere wird beschlagnahmt und weggeworfen (kostenpflichtig)!*


----------



## PASA (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Wieviel darf man denn in die USA einführen?


----------



## honeybee (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				PASA schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel darf man denn in die USA einführen?


soweit mir bekannt ist, darf man in die staten gar kein fleisch oder fleischwaren einführen. nicht mal doesenwurst oder hundeleckerli.......

wie weit das jetzt auf fisch zutrifft?#c 

ich kann natürlich auch voll daneben liegen..|kopfkrat


----------



## wodibo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Wann müssen diese Sesselpuper endlich für jedes Kilo Übergewicht das die durch die Bürokratenräume schleppen eine Fettsteuer bezahlen  #q 
Es ist echt langsam zum Kotzen womit die Ihre Kohle verdienen  :r  #d


----------



## PASA (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Genau das wird der Grund für die EU Vorschriften sein.


----------



## Sockeye (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				PASA schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wird der Grund für die EU Vorschriften sein.



 |kopfkrat würde mich in der Form nicht überzeugen. Das Importverbot für selbstmitgebrachte, frische Lebensmittel hat den Hintergrund der Krankheits uns Seuchenvermeidung und keinerlei wirtschaftliches Interesse.

Falls die Eurokraten deshalb Bedenken gehabt hätten, wäre ein komplettes Mitnahmeverbot sinnvoll gewesen.

Diese 1-kg Grenze aber ist aber zur Vermeidung von Seuchen/Krankheiten nicht geeignet. Was soll also der Scheiss??

Oder ist es wirklich der beleidigte Leberwurst Gegenschlag zur biometrischen Erfassungsoffensive der Amis bei der Einreise?


----------



## ralle (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Einfach nur beklopft 

Die Reglementierungswut kennt keine Grenzen !!
Typisch EU


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Die wissen schon warum wir nicht abstimmen dürfen zur EU Verfassung


----------



## ThomasL (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

so ein Schwachsinn |gr: ! Zum Glück sind wir nicht in der EU und glücklicherweise ist immer noch die Mehrheit der schweizer Bevölkerung gegen einen EU Beitritt, ich hoffe nur, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## ralle (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hier mal ein Link 

http://www.zoll-d.de/b0_zoll_und_st...el/e0_fische_muscheln/a0_einfur_reiseverkehr/


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Mal wieder eine Spitzenleistung der Eurokraten!
Es hilft nichts, ist aber leider so, das nur bis zu einem Kilo Fisch ohne die entsprechenden Gesundheitszeugnisse in die EG eingeführt werden dürfen. Ausnahmen sind - noch - nur Island und Norwegen.
Die Beförderungsunternehmen (Fluggesellschaften oder Pauschlareiseveranstalter) sind
verpflichtet, die Reisenden zu informieren. Mir liegen Meldungen vor, dass komplett die Angler zurückkehrender Flüge ihres Fanges "beraubt" wurden und dieser wurde kosten-
pflichtig entsorgt.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass keine Mitnahme mehr möglich ist! Es ist nur wichtig, sich einen Veranstalter zu suchen, der eine entsprechende EU-Einfuhrbescheinigung besorgen kann. Mit dieser Bescheinigung kann der Fisch eingeführt werden.


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hi!Bin am 28.08 von Alaska zurückgekommen.Super viele Cohos gefangen und natürlich viel Filet dabei hatten ein Papier vom Veterinär in Alaska aber dieses andere Zertifikat bekommt man nur bei einer Verarbeitungsfirma namens Alaskan Sausage.Hatten sauviel Glück weil die Zöllner gerade Brotzeit gemacht haben und haben dann nicht mal Zoll bezahlt.Aber die hätten uns den Fisch wohl weggeschmissen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Huchenfreak
Da habt ihr sehr viel Glück gehabt! Aber ob man darauf seine Reise aufbauen kann. Ich hätte keine wirkliche Ruhe, wenn ich nicht wüßte, das auch alles klar geht. Die Bescheinigung eines Veterinärs nützt leider überhaupt nichts! Es ist ein ganz genau von der EU definiertes Formular, welches auch nur von zugelassenen Stellen ausgestellt werden darf....
Andererseits: Man kann sich ja auch sattessen und sonst catch&release betreiben...|rolleyes


----------



## Sockeye (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Wie soll man denn nun genau vorgehen?

1. Den Fisch muss man bei einer von der EU anerkannten Verarbeitungs/Verpackungs Firma verpacken/räuchern lassen
- welche Firmen sind das? Hat jemand einen Link auf eine Liste?
- wie bekommen Firmen/Lodges/Processing Firmen so eine Freigabe?

2. Dieses Formular (Seiten 8ff) *2 Tage vor Einreise* an das zuständige Zollamt schicken

3. Dort den Fisch Vet-Ärztlich untersuchen lassen (+ Gebühren für den Vet)


----------



## Coachman (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Tja Leute,

da sehn wirs wieder. So setzen sich unsere Politiker, Allen voran Frau Kühnast für uns Angler ein #d 

Die Schweden, Dänen und Finnen haben sich da eine Ausnahmeregelung erkämpft.
Da hat der Angler halt noch Gewicht.


----------



## wodibo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@Sockeye

bei uns gehts ja noch. Fliegen wir halt/ ab bis Zürich


----------



## Sockeye (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> @Sockeye
> 
> bei uns gehts ja noch. Fliegen wir halt/ ab bis Zürich



Genau das hab ich mir auch überlegt. Aber Basel wär mir lieber, da gibts auch Anschlussflüge mit der LH.. muss ich aber noch genauer überprüfen damit sichergestellt ist, dass das Gepäck auch durchgecheckt wird.

Oder nur noch: *Mampf or Release*


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Naja, wers richtig liest, sieht, dass die Ausnahmen in DK nur die "dänischen provinzen"
und Schweden und Finnland nur den Fisch aus Rußland betreffen. Bringt eigentlich nur
regional eine kleine Erleichterung.
Die Flüge über welche Länder auch immer komplizieren die Sache nur noch mehr. Denn auch der internationale Flug aus der Schweiz bleibt ein internationaler Flug. Die Beschränkungen bleiben die gleichen. Ich weiß nicht, aber es kann sein, das die Schweiz noch schlechter gestellt ist, als Kanada und die USA. Es wird nicht zumutbar sicher zu umgehen sein. Risiko und Angst - oder eben mit jemandem reisen, der das
leisten kann. Ich bin sicher, da wird es Bemühungen und Angebote geben. leider werden die dann auch kosten....!


----------



## schlot (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Für den Ottonormalverbraucher ist Alaska oder kanada die absolute anglerische Traumreise, wo man noch Wildlachse fangen kann.
Diese ja nicht ganz billigen Reisen werden dann gekrönt vom Zoll indem sie dir den gefangenen Fisch wegnehmen und "entsorgen", das werd ich mir nicht antun werd dann halt warten bis diese blödsinnige Regelung wieder aufgehoben wird!


----------



## Palometta (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein  #q  #q 

aber ich denke mal so etwas ist eine Retourkutsche   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## wodibo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@sockeye

Vorsicht!!! Meines Wissens nach ist Basel als europäischer Flughafen eingestuft (Dreiländereck)


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

moin-moin,

  na damit hat sich für viele ein urlaub wohl erledigt!!! es ist zum :v und :c!!!! und ich glaube nicht, daß die das irgendwann streichen werden!!! leider!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

#d  #d  #d mehr fällt mir leider dazu nicht ein !

Ich bin mir sicher, das uns die EU noch weitere solcher "Vorteile" bringen wird ! |splat:  |splat:  |splat:


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Nun seht man nicht so schwarz!
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass da sicher Druck gemacht wird und noch irgendwann etwas verändert wird. Auch die Reiseveranstalter müssen reagieren und sich etwas einfallen lassen. Man muß eben darauf achten, dass man einen Veranstalter findet, der das regelt! Für selbstorganisierte Reisen ist es natürlich ein sehr sehr großes Problem.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

.....und dann könnte man ja auch mal Emails an den Finanzminister und diese seltsame
Verbraucherministerin schicken. Immer schön mit Beschwerde und Fagen....
Wer macht mit??


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Na dann entwerft doch mal eine Petition für Frau Kühnast. Wieviele Mitglieder hat unser Board inzwischen?
Meine 20 kg Heili dieses Jahr habe ich ja dann nur mit Glück durchgebracht!
Mann so kann man doch noch Monate von diesem Klasseurlaub zehren. Und das soll uns nun vermiest werden?


----------



## Sockeye (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ich befürchte unsere liebe Renate und userer Hans haben da keinen grossen Einfluss. Dies beiden mit Mails zuzubomben ist dann vergebliche Liebesmüh.

Wir müssen versuchen auf den entsprechenden EU Komissar Druck aufzubauen und zwar von mehreren Seiten. Bzw. hier in Deutschland auf unsere Europaabgeordneten.( Na?, wer war von euch auf der letzten Europawahl?)

1. Die Reise und Tourismus Verantwortlichen aus Kanada, USA, Russland und sonstigen Ländern, die vom Angeltourismus profitieren und von der Regelung Umsatzeinbussen zu befürchten haben.

2. Die Europäische Reiseindustrie mit ihren Reiseveranstaltern und Fluglinien (vornehmlich Condor, als einziger Direktflug. Sie transportieren Jährlich ca. 10.000 Angler alleine nach Alaska)

3. Wir Angler selber

...und nicht Deutschlandweit, sondern Europaweit.


----------



## guifri (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

so lecker und teuer der fisch hier auch sein mag...

ich würde wegen des erlebnisses und nicht wegen des exports und des fischgenusses zu hause da hin fahren..

dann kriegt mutter halt keinen selbst gefangenen lachs...  #t 

irgendwann flieg ich da och hin, egal ob ich den fisch mitnehmen darf oder nicht...|evil:


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hallo quifri!
Das ist eine super Einstellung und es gibt immer mehr Leute, die es genauso sehen! Es
gibt aber nach wie vor auch Leute, die gern etwas Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen. Auch
das ist nicht zu beanstanden. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die können es sich einfach nicht
vorstellen, nicht alles totzuschlagen, was sie fangen. Ich habe Mitangler in B.C. erlebt, die haben wirklich alles was möglich war getötet und auf Eis legen lassen. Als es dann nach Haus gehen sollte, wußten Sie nicht einmal, was sie mit dem ganzen Haufen anfangen sollten.
Diese ganze Geschichte, und ich betone es noch einmal, bedeutet nicht, dass man nichts mehr mit nach Hause nehmen kann. Auch diese EG Verordnung kann man erfüllen und seinen Fisch im Rahmen mitnehmen. Mein Tip: Reiseveranstalter fragen, ob er es gegelt kriegt. Bei Trophäen: Fisch enthäuten und nur Haut und Kopf mitnehmen.
Ist damit nicht für den Verzehr bestimmt und fällt nicht unter diese Verordnung!
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den Oktober 2005. Da gehts wieder nach B.C. |laola:


----------



## MarkA (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Genau das ist das Problem..irgendwelche regelungswütigen EU-Bürokraten wachen aus ihrem Bürotiefschlaf auf und dann kommt nur Mist raus. Aber anstatt da mal richtig gegen zu protestieren,wird es von einigen hier noch verharmlos. Na ja man fährt ja eigentlich nur wegen dem Erlebnis hin usw. das ist natürlich auch so na klar ein Kanada oder Alaskaurlaub wäre auch mein Traum und wohl für immer etwas teuer bleiben. Sollte man dann was fangen möchte ich das auch machen und mich nicht von Bürokraten und ähnlichen drangsalieren lassen. Denn es wird immer mehr und die Bürokraten sagen sich: Klasse die nehmen alles hin können wir so weitermachen.. denkt mal dran wenn die nächste sinnlose anglerfeindliche Verordnung kommt...


----------



## buddha (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Wann müssen diese Sesselpuper endlich für jedes Kilo Übergewicht das die durch die Bürokratenräume schleppen eine Fettsteuer bezahlen  #q
> Es ist echt langsam zum Kotzen womit die Ihre Kohle verdienen  :r  #d



Kollege,
was sind das denn für Worte??? Wie Fettsteuer?? :r 
Sowas ist aber nicht nett!! Und das vom Boardferkelfahnder  #c 

Aber ein Gutes hat es schon!! Jetzt kannste dich direkt mal selber auf die Boardferkel-Liste setzen #y  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Männer Ihr könnt mir glauben, ich bin beim besten Willen nicht nach Alaska zum Fleischmachen gefahren. Bei jedem Heilifilet, das ich mir in die Pfanne haue oder räuchere, träume ich wieder von diesem Urlaub. Und was den Lachs betrifft, den Norge- Käfig- fettschlierenmist, den es hier zu kaufen gibt, kann man nach einem Urlaub in Kanada oder Alaska sowieso nicht mehr essen. Ich plädiere zwar zum Schutz der Fische auch für ein Limit (zb Norge 25 Kg ist völlig ausreichend), aber 1 Kg ist doch ein bischen mager.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

MarkA
Niemand verharmlost hier etwas! Ich finde es auch nicht gerade schön, dass solche Beschlüsse kommen. Ich habe Heute mit einigen Stellen zu diesem Thema telefoniert und der Tenor ist eigentlich einer: Lobbyarbeit!
Damit ist folgendes gemeint: Genau die, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen, machen alles für alle kaputt! Es sind die fischverarbeitenden Betriebe der EG, die es satt haben, mit Leuten zu konkurrieren, die den Lachs aus B.C/Alaska zu Hause verkaufen. Und es gibt davon einige. Ich selbst habe gesehen, wie jemand aus Alaska mit 180 kg geräuchertem
Rotlachs abgezogen ist. Ich sehe auch immer wieder die Stände auf den Märkten, wo Angler Fisch verkaufen. Das sind unsere Totengräber - nicht *nur * die EG!
Warum hat ein Thread, der sich mit 25 kg. Filet aus Norge beschäftigt, wohl so viele
Wortmeldungen??? Da beschweren sich  die gleichen Leute, die zu Haus im eigenen Verein die Bestimmungen in die Gastkarten drucken lassen, dass Gastangler nur bei Vollmond in Schaltjahren einen Karpfen, aber nie einen Zander entnehmen dürfen....
Ich wünsche es nicht, bin aber sicher, dass die Ausnahmegenehmigung für Norwegen auch bald fällt, wenn die Leute nicht irgendwann einmal ihre Gier zügeln. Es muß doch hier einmal begriffen werden, dass die 25kg Regelung, die
Norwegen erreicht hat eine *Ausnahmeregelung* ist. Keine Beschränkung.
Das bedeutet, das der Wert schon weit über der wertmäßigen Einfuhrgrenze
liegt, von den Gesundheitsvorschriften einmal ganz abgesehen.
Es geht garnicht um die Tatsache, dass Angler wirklich den Markt schädigen. Der subjektive Eindruck der entsteht, wenn ein Profihändler bei einem Kunden aufschlägt, um seine Produkte zu verkaufen, und der Kunde sagt: Nein danke, hab ich billiger direkt aus Alaska bekommen reicht aus, dass sich Firmen und Verbände wehren.
Hoffentlich habe ich deutlich genug gemacht, dass ich damit nicht die Angelfreunde meine, die sich im Rahmen des eigenen Bedarfs Fisch mitnehmen. Die sind damit ausdrücklich nicht gemeint!
Und: Jeder kann dabei mithelfen, dass die letzten freien Plätze bleiben, indem er die
Plünderer und Refinanzierungsangler outet.

Dorschi
Ich weiß nicht, aber dich hab ich wirklich nicht im Auge gehabt! Was du da sagst, ist absolut o.k.


----------



## harley (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@wodi

euroairport basel kann von der schweizer oder der französischen seite her betreten werden. das heisst, dass wenn man nach basel fliegt, den schweizer zoll passieren muss! wenn man nach mulhouse ist es frankreich, also franz zoll. 

gruss harley


----------



## MarkA (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hallo Dolfin vielen Dank für deine Erläuterungen das ist natürlich wirklich nen Hammer mit 180 kg .. dort sollte man auch einen Riegel vorschieben und den Fisch als Angler auf dem Markt zu verkaufen find ich zum... wobei ich mich auch kenne ..ich glaube ich würde garicht soviel fangen..*gg* wie Dorschi schon schreibt wären die 25 kg aus Norwegen absolut ausreichend und ich glaube auch nicht das wenn 100 Angler davon Fisch verkaufen würden die Händler am Hungertuch nagen würden wie gesagt ich würde es nie tun und verurteile es auch aber dann würden eben an dem Kilo Lachs nicht mehr über alle Zwischenhändler 500 % sondern vielleicht nur noch 450 % verdient werden denn die Endverbraucherpreise sind ja verdammt hoch.. 
 Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier keinen angreifen wollte aber in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten haben die Angler immer mehr Positionen aufgegeben(Setzkescher,Köderfisch etc.) ohne sich gegen nachweislich falsche Urteile und Anfeindungen zur Wehr zu setzen..und nur das wollte ich ich zu bedenken geben..


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

MarkA
Das ist ja auch in Ordnung und auch ich will dich nicht angreifen. Ich habe mich aber gerade zu diesem Thema mit vielen Leuten unterhalten und recherchiert. Leider kommt es immer wieder zu Äußerungen wie: Alles immer auf die Angler! Oder: Die bei der EG sind doch so blöd, die haben mal wieder eine Verordnung erlassen, deren Tragweite sie nicht begriffen haben. Leider ist das hier absolut nicht der Fall. Der erste Erlaß hierzu sprach immer nur von"Fischereierzeugnissen". Also von Handelsware. Das kann natürlich den geangelten Fisch nicht erfassen. Die neue Richtlinie hingegen spricht ganz konkret vom "durch Sportangler geangelten Fisch". Er ist also ganz gezielt auf die Angler gemünzt und so gewollt.
Wenn ich jetzt Beifall wollte, könnte ich mich hier hinstellen und schimpfen. Immer auf die Angler und immer auf die Kleinen. Wenn ich dazu noch Norwegen auf Krankenschein fordern würde, wär ich sicherlich ein Held :m 
Es hilft uns nur nicht weiter!
Wir müssen vor der eigenen Tür kehren und unsere eigenen Möglichkeiten erkennen und ausüben. Ich versuche hier derzeit meine Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Das versuche ich durch die Information kanadischer Stellen um von der Seite auch Druck zu erzeugen.


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Dolfin
Applaus für Dein Engagement! Sowas brauchen wir hier viel mehr!
Sockeye klopf doch mal in Soldotna auf den Busch! Alaska hat bestimmt auch was dagegen, wenn die europäischen Angler ausbleiben. 
Aber gegen den Massentransport aus AK spricht doch schon mal das Gepäcklimit für Otto normal im Flieger.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Dorschi
Ein weiteres Gepäckstück auf der Linie (toleriert bis 40 kg ) kostet 120,.-Euro. Das sind leider nur 3 Euro pro kg!! Du ahnst, was ich meine....


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Alles klar Euer Ehren keine weiteren Fragen!


----------



## holk (14. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ich hatte auch vor anlässlich meines 40'ten mal Kanada oder Alaska einen Angelbesuch abzustatten .....unter den Voraussetzungen werd ich mir das verkneifen ....denn angeln ohne die Möglichkeit den Fisch angemessen zu verwerten war noch nie mein Ding....wie einige schon schrieben 25 KG sind voll in Ordnung und sogar vernünftig aber das..... #q 

Nordnorwegen ist auch schön....sehr schön sogar  



Gruß Holger


----------



## Sockeye (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Diese Verordnung ist dennoch unnötige Gängelei. Selbst wenn Angler Lachs aus Kanada und Alaska zu Verkauf mitgenommen haben ist dem doch mit der ursprünglichen Regelung ein Riegel vorgeschoben.

Alles was einen Warenwert von 175€ überschreitet muss verzollt werden.

Und auch ich habe für meine 30kg Lachs gerne den fälligen Zoll bezahlt. Das nervt zwar, aber der Fisch hat eh, wie Dorschi schon sagte, einen ideellen Wert für mich.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen Weg finden meinen gefangenen Fisch mitzunehmen und in der EU gemütlich verspeisen. Die kriegen mich nicht dazu den fettigen, pappigen Schleim aus Norge zu essen... :v


----------



## schelli (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Also ich kann eh nicht verstehen welche vollkranken Gehirne hier 180 KG mit dem Flieger nach Hause schleppen ..... der ganze Aufwand nö nö nö  #q   also mir braucht hier keiner was erzählen mit dem EU- Sesselpfurzern die die Vorschriften machen. :v  Die werden uns noch viel mehr Freude im eigenen Land bereiten, dass könnt ihr mir glauben ...
Da kommen noch so Sachen wie FFH Richtlinien (Fauna,Flora,Habitat)  :v  #d  :v  und und und .... es wird noch viel schlimmer kommen sollten wir uns nicht auf die Hinterbeine stellen ! EU ist meiner Meinung nach zum  :v 

Es ist doch schon wirtschaftlich völlig aus der Luft gegriffen das privat. Angler welche aus Alaska Fisch mitnehmen mit den Fischereibetrieben konkurrieren...
selbst wenn ich 180 kg Filet mitschleppen sollte, ich habe kosten für den Flug für das Camp und und und ... ausserdem sind solche Deppen eh die Ausnahme.
Ich nehme meine 20-25 kg mit (Norwegen) bei 40 KG Freigepäck und das schon immer (auch vorher als wir noch mit dem VW-Bus raufgefahren sind)
das reicht vollkommen aus und tut niemanden weh.
Ich bräuchte ja vom Flughafen schon einen anderen Leihwagen nur damit ich das Filet mit reinpacke .... 
Ausserdem dachte ich immer bei Lachs sind dort in Alaska..  eh Auflagen, dass man nicht soviel mitnehmen kann.  ;+ 

Ach ja unsere Bürokraten sogar beim Toilettengang haben sie 3 lagiges Klopapier weil sie für jeden Scheiss 3 Durchschläge brauchen... sorry aber das musste jetzt raus.


----------



## Sockeye (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				schelli schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem dachte ich immer bei Lachs sind dort in Alaska..  eh Auflagen, dass man nicht soviel mitnehmen kann.  ;+



Für Kanada gibts solche Restriktionen. In Alaska gibt es sog. "Bag Limits". Dieses sind Fangquoten/Tag bzw. /Saison. Aber dennoch kann da einiges zusammenkommen.

Beispiel: (Ich war im Juli 1 Woche in Alaska)

1 Tag Heilbut. (Limit 2 Butt/Tag) Das waren 160lbs Fisch bzw 40kg Filet
1 Tag Königslachs.(Limit 1 King/Tag max 2Kings/Saison) Das war 1 Fisch mit 8kg Filet
5 Tage Rotlachs (a 6 Fische/Tag sind 10Kg/Tag = 50Kg gesamt)
-------------------------------------------------------------

Das war für eine Woche knapp 100kg Filet vom Feinsten. ca.10kg haben wir gemeinsam (Lodge, Freunde u Angestellte) verspeisst 50 kg habe ich an glücklose Angler bzw. die Lodge verschenkt und 38kg mitgenommen.

In Frankfurt fragte mich der Zöllner ob ich "ausser dem mitgebrachten Fisch" etwas zu verzollen hätte. Ich verneinte und er hat mich durchgewinkt.


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Mir geht dieser ganze EU Sch.... sowieso tierisch auf den Senkel !!!!  :r
 Meiner Meinung graben uns unsere Politiker schön das eigene Loch in dem wir alle sitzen - aber dafür ist Deutschland ja auch der Hauptbeitragszahler ... #q
 aber das gehört meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht hier hin .... #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Schelli,
ich kann Euch sicher verstehen und nicht immer finden Gesetze Zustimmung. Hier ganz sicher nicht und jeder sollte versuchen, seine Möglichkeiten zu nutzen und dagegen protestieren.
Es wird aber mit Sicherheit Möglichkeiten geben, seinen Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Den Reiseveranstaltern wird etwas einfallen. Man sollte das nur bei der Buchung klären.
Zur Mitnahme: Auch in B.C, kann man sein Säckel ordentlich füllen. Derzeit dürfen 8
Lachse ausgeführt werden. Ich meine schon, das das reicht. Aber die Frage war ja nicht die Ausfuhr!
In Deutschland muß man, soweit man die entsprechenden Formalitäten erfüllt, alles was über den Bereich von ca. 10 bis 15 kg hinausgeht (die Werteinschätzung liegt in Hand der Zöllner) verzollen. Das hält sich aber im Rahmen mit dem Zoll.


----------



## Karstein (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Bin grad frisch aus B.C. zurück und über dein Posting gestolpert, Sockeye.

Die Aussage stimmt absolut, eine Mitarbeiterin von der Motorhome-Vermietung Cruise Canada hat die Regelung bestätigt. Nichtsdestotrotz hat ein deutscher Angler kurz vor unserem Check Out Kühlboxen mit 200 (!) kg Lachsfilet mitgeschleppt, wie sie uns erzählte. Solche Typen gibt´s also leider nicht nur in Norwegen...

Wir haben während unseres Urlaubes etliche feine Lachse gefangen, haben allerdings unseren Beitrag zum Bestandsschutz geleistet und sämtliche Fische - bis auf einen kleinen Hundslachs zum Abendessen - releast. Für wilden Coho herrscht übrigens derzeit Entnahmeverbot in B.C. (gilt nicht für Hatchery), und der Sockeye-Aufstieg ist dort dieses Jahr dramatisch schlecht - in den Tageszeitungen stand, rund 200.000 Sockeyes verbleiben im Meer und werden dort von den Berufsfischern gezielt herausgefischt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn nächstes Jahr auch diese Lachsart unter Schutz gestellt wird.

Für uns war es auch ohne Filet-Mitnahme ein Traumurlaub mit irren Erlebnissen - Bericht folgt irgendwann demnächst!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## ralle (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hallo Karsten schön das du zurück bist !!

Wie meinste denn das , das der Bericht "irgendwann" kommt ???

War bestimmt Spaß 

Mach hinne !!


----------



## Sockeye (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hi Karsten,
schön von Dir zu hören. Wie war der Heli-Trip?

ich will einen Bericht!! :q


----------



## Karstein (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Ralle: neeee, ganz im Ernst - für den Bericht will ich mir Zeit lassen. Will euch alle notwendigen Infos und Regularien zum Angeln auf Vancouver Island vollständig aufbereiten und euch eine Reise dahin schmackhaft machen. Denn es braucht wirklich keinen Angelreiseveranstalter, um dort ein Angeln der Spitzenklasse zu erleben - wir haben die Tour auch selbst geplant und sind optimal damit gefahren!

Wir haben auf alle Fälle 3 Stunden Video, 7 Kleinbildfilme á 36 Bildern (die gleich zur Entwicklung gehen und u.a. als Foto-CD geordert werden) sowie 300 Digi-Fotos geschossen. Sollte reichen, um euch von B.C. zu überzeugen!? )))


----------



## Karstein (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Sockeye: wir hatten den schlechtesten September seit Beginn der kanadischen Wetteraufzeichnung - Regen, Sturm und/ oder Neumond-Hightide. 5 Meter Gezeitenwechsel, und in B.C. ist das Maximalgewicht für Bleigewichte auf ein Kilo begrenzt (Ausnahme: Schleppen mit Downrigger-Bleien). Selbst die Guides haben beim Thema Halibut-Charter abgewunken...

Aber dafür habe ich genialstes und bislang nicht gekanntes Heilbutt-Tackle für Norwegen mit zurückgebracht! ))))


----------



## ralle (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Von BC bin ich schon total begeistert !!  War ja auch schon zum Lachsfischen (im Meer) usw. dort.
Absolut genial !!


----------



## Sockeye (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Dass ein hoher Tidenhub schlecht für den Heilbuttfang ist halte ich für ein Gerücht (Im Cook Inlet haben wir 12m), dass aber mit einem Kilo Blei da nix geht ist aber einleuchtend....

Neues Heli-Tackle?? So Rute und Rolle oder Haken und Montagen?? Zeig mal ein Pic...*sabber*


----------



## Karstein (23. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Sockeye: no Sir, nix new Rods & Reels (bis auf eine neue Onehander 9,6er Redington #7-8). Feine fiese Hali-Rigs und so, kam Etliches zusammen an Einkäufen.

Genau das ist das Problem: Johnston und Broughton Strait hatten eine ganz üble Strömung mit Strudeln, und da konnte man mit einem Kiloblei nicht viel ausrichten. Obwohl wir das ganze 30 und 50lbs Geraffel mitgeschleppt hatten...

Mitte August gingen allerdings etliche Platte vor Victoria raus, der größte über 200 lbs.

@ Ralle: stimmt, du warst ja auch schon drüben!


----------



## Nick_A (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hi Karstensen #h

upps...watt...Ihr seid schon daheim ?!?

Ich dachte, daß Ihr drei Wochen in BC verbringt! 

Aber eins bleibt (LEIDER :c) für Dich beim Alten.....*DU UM-HEILBUTT-HERUMANGLER * !!!  :q ***LACH*** 

Nicht böse gemeint...ich hätte Dir den 300kg-Halibut wirklich aus tiefstem Herzen gegönnt !!! :m

Freue mich schon auf Euren Bericht ! 

Grüßle aus Stuaget #h
Robert


----------



## Karstein (24. September 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Roberto: leider hat das Jahr nicht mehr Urlaubstage...Und 14 Tage waren wirklich viel zu kurz für solch einen langen Flug und so viele Eindrücke...

Um mal wieder zu Sockeye´s Thema zu kommen: am Somass River konnten wir tausende aufsteigender Chinooks beobachten, ein wirklich unfassbarer Anblick! Was uns aber auffiel, waren die weißen Flecken auf den Schädel-Oberseiten fast aller (!) Königslachse. Die ebenfalls aufsteigenden Cohos und Pinks sahen dagegen unversehrt aus. Meine Frage: ist das eine normale Veränderung der Lachshaut zum Laichgeschäft oder waren die Chinooks alle mit Pilz befallen bzw. von Netzen oder Ähnlichem verletzt?


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

So, ich habe erst mal ganz gute Nachrichten (für unsere Gäste). Das Problem mit der
EG Einfuhrbescheinigung haben wir gelöst. Kein Problem also bis 12 oder 13 kg. Der Bereich da drüber, wenns denn sein muß, ist nur eine Frage der Verzollung. Der Fisch
meiner Gäste wird sicher nicht entsorgt!


----------



## Sockeye (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@ Dolfin

das sind ja tolle Nachrichten.. #6 

Aber verrätst Du uns auch wie?


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass die Lodge dort einen Weg gefunden hat. Ich will aber noch den ersten Probelauf abwarten. Es sind gerade Leute aus D und Ösiland dort.


----------



## Sockeye (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass die Lodge dort einen Weg gefunden hat. Ich will aber noch den ersten Probelauf abwarten. Es sind gerade Leute aus D und Ösiland dort.



Na, wie schauts aus? Sind Deine Gäste durch den Zoll gekommen?


...(oder wurden sie vom Riesenstör gefressen...  )


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ja sind sie. Wollte aber keiner was sehen....??
Von den Stören wurden sie nicht gefressen, sie haben nur ein paar richtig gute gefangen - und die Kings hatten letzte Woche bis 70 Pfund und die Cohos bis 20 Pfund.
Es sind noch immer Schotten in der Lodge. Das bedeutet weiterhin: Kings an den Zweihändern, dass die Finger qualmen..... Es wird auch noch bis Ende November so weitergehen. Einfach super!
Die Geschichte mit der Gesundheitsbescheinigung scheint so langsam in Gang zu kommen. Ist aber nicht so einfach.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hurraaaa!
Soeben bekomme ich einen Anruf aus B.C. : Frank Staiger, Eigentümer der
FraserRiverFishingLodge teilt mir mit, das die Lodge ab sofort ihren Gästen die
notwendige EG Gesundheitszertifizierung zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Somit gibts weder für die Lodgegäste noch für die "Selbermacher" das Problem,
dass man ihnen eventuell die Lachse hier in D wieder "entsorgt!"


----------



## Dorschi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Na das sind ja schon mal wieder gute Nachrichten!
Sockeye hast Du eine Ahnung, ob ähnliches auch am Kenai geht
Ich hatte da so meine bangen Befürchtungen hinsichtlich des diesjährigen Alaskatrips.


----------



## Sockeye (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ich befürchte Dolfin ist da ein wenig überschwänglich...

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was andere so betreiben.... 

Ich bleibe jedenfalls am Ball


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Ich weiß nicht, was andere betreiben. Die meistens bekommens jedenfalls garnicht geregelt!
Die Lodge meines Freundes beschafft die Veterinärbescheinigung und die Fische können vom Gast auch selbst mitgenommen werden. Wenn andere das anders regeln, kann ja der Gast entscheiden, welche Lösung ihm die liebste ist. Aber besser eine Lösung als keine Lösung. Ist doch ein sch... Gefühl, seine schönen Filets im Koffer zu haben und zu wissen, die warten nur auf mich. Dann bin ich sie nicht nur los, sondern darf auch noch dafür blechen.


----------



## Sockeye (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Darf ich mich Dolfin anschliessen? :z 

Gäste der Soldotnalodge bekommen für den Fisch, den sie dort vepacken und im Kühlhaus einfrieren lassen (Gilt auch für K-Bay in Homer) auch die EU Bescheinigung...

Wie das nun aussieht mit der geforderten 2-tägigen vorhergehenden Anmeldung beim Zoll in Deutschland muss ich mal direkt mit dem Zoll klären.
Oder weiss jemand von euch was?


----------



## Huchenfreak (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

Hallo!@SOCKEYE:Was ist K-bay in Homer auch so ein fischverarbeitenderbetrieb wie Coal Point Trading? dort haben wir nähmlich immer eingefroren.Traust du dich dann dieses Jahr wieder rüberfliegen?


----------



## Dani_CH (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

..wir haben dieses Thema auch mitgekriegt, bis in die Schweiz. Manchmal fragt man sich schon, ob die Damen und Herren in Brüssel, wohl noch ganz richtig ticken....

Wenn ich solche Dinge lese, bin ich manchmal auch froh, aus einem Staat zu kommen, welcher nicht EU-Mitglied ist. Trotzdem arbeite ich natürlich gerne mit unseren Nachbarn.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Sockeye (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Das Aus für Kanada und Alaska?*

@Huchenfreak

K-Bay ist die Heilbutt-Chartergesellschaft in Homer, die auch den Besitzern der Soldotna Lodge gehört.
Der gefangene Heilbutt wird von denen filetiert und verpackt und dann im Gefrierhaus in der Lodge gelagert.

Als reine processing Firma, kenne ich nur die Alaska Saussage Company in Anchorage, die die EU Zertifizierung haben.

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------

